# Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?



## Marc aus HH (25. April 2006)

Hey Boardies!

Der Mai naht, die Rapsfelder werden auch bald wieder in ihrer Blüte aufgehen und da wollte ich doch mal die Rundfrage starten, ob schon jemand einen Hornie gesichtet hat???

Gruß an Alle!!!

Marc

#h​


----------



## Reisender (25. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moin Marc !!!

Ich muß dich Enttäuschen, denn die Hornis kommen erst am 12.05.06 um 10 Uhr an die Küste. Und zwar nach Fehmarn, Ort Staberdorf !!!|wavey: |wavey: 

Dann wenn ich meine Angel in die Fluten werfe mir ein Bierchen auf mache und meinen Grill anfeuere......dann meinen 40 Jährigen Brutzeltag zu proste und mir ein Schönes Wochenende wünsche.....Dann sind sie da.:m :m 

Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne kommen ...#6 #6 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marc !!!
> 
> Ich muß dich Enttäuschen, denn die Hornis kommen erst am 12.05.06 um 10 Uhr an die Küste. Und zwar nach Fehmarn, Ort Staberdorf !!!|wavey: |wavey:




Nee ne erst am 13.5 :q  vorher nicht :q :q , denn dann bin auch ich auf der Insel . 
Aber mal im Ernst , ich glaube vor dem 20.5 wird es schwer werden mit Hornis , denn eine Weißheit sagt : blüht der Raps spärlich sind auch die Hornis spärlich , blüht der Raps in voller Blüte , ist der Horni voll an der Küste und ein Hornhechteutin ständig im Wasser :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reisender (25. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Neh Neh !!!!#d #d #d 

Steht der Mike mit 40 Jahre in der Blüte......wandern die Hornis von allein in seiner Tüte.

Werden wir sehen am 13.05.06 Micha....|wavey:  Habe schon die Kühlcontainer aus Dänemark Geordert.:q :q :q  Für jeden ein #6


----------



## The_Duke (25. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Ihr liegt alle daneben!
Die Hornies werden pünktlich ab 05.05. am Brouwersdam eintreffen und ins Grevelinger Meer ziehen. #6 :q 
Genau dort werde ich dann für eine Selektion sorgen....:m


----------



## Micky (25. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Ich kann da Micha mit seiner "am 13.05. Theorie" nur Recht geben, da zelebrieren wir nämlich auch den 2. Naggencup. (hier gehts lang)


----------



## Hov-Micha (26. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moinsen....

also von mir aus können die kleinen "grünen" ********rchen echt erst ab dem 13.5 auftachen...da fahr ich schön wieder heim#h !!
Dann hab ich wenigstens noch eher die Chance was dickeres in silber zu fangen :q 

Der Raps sah vor 4 Wochen aber noch nicht so aus als sollte er Anfang Mai aufknacken...alles platt vom Frost |kopfkrat 

@Reisender
Wieder gleiche Stelle wie letztes Jahr Kamerad?
Wir hatten uns abends getroffen, ´n paar Strandleos waren auch dabei :m 
Sollte ich die Tage vorher auf Hornpieper treffen sag ich denen den 13ten als Starttermin:q 

TL
Micha


----------



## Reisender (26. April 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen....
> 
> @Reisender
> Wieder gleiche Stelle wie letztes Jahr Kamerad?
> ...


 

Na an dein Gesicht kann sich ja jede Meerforelle im Umkreis von 50 Meilen merken........:m :m :m  Und ich auch.....#h #h 

Na dann sage ich doch mal das ich dich Herzlichst zu meinen 40 Jährigen Einladen werde.....mit Begleitung wenn dabei.....|wavey: |wavey: 

Sende dir mal eine PN mit allen Daten, und kommen ist *PFLICHT....*

*Und was zum Essen wird auch noch Serviert !!!!* 

Wie ist es mit Garnelen am Spieß......oder ein von einem Schweden Gegrillten Fisch ?????:m


----------



## Kleber88 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

moin
hat einer schon hornies gefangen???


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wenn ich meine Angel in die Fluten werfe mir ein Bierchen auf mache und meinen Grill anfeuere......


 
:q ich habe irgendwie das Bild von jemandem vor Augen, der sein Angelzeug in der Ostsee versenkt .......|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

HI,



> hat einer schon hornies gefangen???


 
ich hatte gestern viele neugierige Schnäbler in kristallklarem Wasser förmlich vor Augen (Nachläufer) und diverse Köderstupser. Richtig gebissen haben sie aber nicht. Auch meine Heringsfetzen blieben unbeachtet.


|wavey:


----------



## kepzky606 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

hallo,
Da ich noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt habe würde mich interessieren wann man fischen gehen sollte. Ist es besser zur frühen Morgenstunde, eher gegen Abend oder am hellen Tage zu gehen?

lg
Erik


----------



## wirbel (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

ja moin auch, ich höre diese story jedes jahr - raps hier raps da. ok, mir ist klar das ,das eine alte bauern weisheit ist aber nimmt ihr das ernst ? das weißt doch mein littel marlin "horni" nicht das die felder kochen.


----------



## NOK Angler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

hi , habe heute auch festgestellt das bei uns in dithmarschen der raps blüht. erde also auch am WoE mal antesten ob die hornies schon beißen.


Ich denke mal das mit dem Raps ist so , das sich über lange jahre gezeigt hat , das wenn der Raps blüht die lufttemperaturen und damit ( meistens ) auch die wassertemperaturen für hornies passen.

gruß
nok angler


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

An der Nordküste Rügens sind die Hornies schon wie die Irren....selbst beim Hechtfischen auf dem Bodden hatten wir auf 45gr. Twin Effzett 2 Stück!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				wirbel schrieb:
			
		

> ja moin auch, ich höre diese story jedes jahr - raps hier raps da. ok, mir ist klar das ,das eine alte bauern weisheit ist aber nimmt ihr das ernst ? das weißt doch mein littel marlin "horni" nicht das die felder kochen.


 
Sicher werden die nich den Kopp aus dem Wasser strecken um zu schauen wie weit der Raps ist.... !
Ich denke auch das die Zeit der Rapsblüte einfach genau zusammen mit der Zeit fällt zu der sich die Hornis bei uns am wohlsten fühlen.

@ kepzky606 : Bei hellem Sonnenschein ist es am besten. Gegen Abend und in der Dunkelheit lassen die Bisse in der Regel nach !


----------



## sascha02 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				kepzky606 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> Da ich noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt habe würde mich interessieren wann man fischen gehen sollte. Ist es besser zur frühen Morgenstunde, eher gegen Abend oder am hellen Tage zu gehen?
> 
> lg
> Erik


 

hi ich habe am besten in eckernförde morgens von ca 8:00-13:00 gefangen


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Hallo!
Ich muß sagenAS MIT DEM RAPS IST TOTSICHER!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich muß sagenAS MIT DEM RAPS IST TOTSICHER!!!!


|good: |good: |good:  stimme ich voll und ganz zu |supergri 

Hab übrigens meinen ersten Horni heute gefangen und 4 Bisse versemmelt#d  .
Hatte Boardi Brumm dabei der noch nie Hornis gefangen hat und was macht der |supergri  führt mich mit 5 Hornis vor |supergri  . Was mich gewundert hat , ist das sie entgegen der Regel erst spät gebissen haben so gegen 19 Uhr 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Lasst mir blos welche übrig. |krach: 
Bin am Herrentag auf der Insel und will meine auch noch fangen #6


----------



## mullet64 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Also bei uns (westlich Warnemünde) blüht der Raps und die Hornis sind pünktlich da. Gleich der erste Wurf wurde belohnt. Danach kam dann meine erste Horni-Doublette (hatte noch 'ne kleine Fliege als Beifänger dran). Insgesamt viel Leben im Wasser. Generell war es mit Fetzenköder doch insgesamt besser als mit Blinker/Wobbler. Aber ca. 25 Stück (einige recht gut) reichen ja auch und wenn man dann noch mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang belohnt wird ...


----------



## theactor (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

HI,

ich war Mittwoch los (in Brodten).
Der Raps ging so gerade eben auf und die Felder schimmerten in "leichtem" Gelb.
So auch die Hornies: gesehen und "gespürt" habe ich sie - gebissen haben sie nicht wirklich.
In einer Woche (wenn der Raps dann "voll blüht") sieht das wahrscheinlich schon wieder anders aus.
Irgendwie ist an dieser "Bauernwahrheit" einfach etwas dran...
#h


----------



## Brumm (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Boardi Brumm dabei der noch nie Hornis gefangen hat und was macht der |supergri  führt mich mit 5 Hornis vor |supergri  .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Es war wirklich eine ganz tolle Hornhecht-Premiere für mich, ein echt goiler Angeltag. Das ich 5 Hornis gefangen habe zeigt doch eigentlich nur da Du als Guide alles richtig gemacht hast.
Müssen wir unbedingt widerholen.#6


----------



## pepp-eric (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

konnte mich gestern im fehmarnsund und vor staberhuk vor gierigen hornis kaum retten. immerhin hat eine mefo auch mal den blinker abhaben dürfen!
hier noch ein bild vom schlängelnden hornie:


----------



## meerforelle 33 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moin
Die ersten liegen schon im Gefrierer:q:q:q:q.Waren Heute 2 Gestern 2 Vor- gestern 1. Sie sind noch nicht wirklich da.Habe alle mit Blinker gefangen dieses Jahr ist es wohl  nichts mit Heringsfetzen?Oder hatte einer schon was auf Heringfetzen gefangen???
Meerforelle 33


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

War Freitag, 12.5., Westermarkelsdorf. Das Wasser war glatt wie ein Spiegel. Als ich gegen 17:00 ankam, gingen die ertsen "Fetzenangler" bereits wieder, ohne Fisch. Dabei waren die Hornis auf Sicht gut auszumachen. Ich konnte dann in ca. 1 1/2 Stunden vom Ufer aus 6 Stück von meinem Blau/Silbernen Eisele 25g überzeugen. Ein weiterer hatte es sich kurz vor dem Strand anders überlegt. Spricht also auch eher für Metall!

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/8822/hornhechte0027wi.jpg

#hFalkenFisch


----------



## Stingray (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Petri zu den Fängen #6 . Geht in zwei Wochen noch was auf Hornis, oder ist dann der Spuk schon vorbei? Wollte mal über nächstes Wochenende mit der Fliege angreifen. Lohnt sich das dann noch ? Oder machen sich die Hornis dann schon rar ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Reisender (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Komme grade aus Fehmarn zurück !!! 

Die Burschen sind schon da, aber noch nicht die Massen !!! Habe 44 Stück in zwei Tagen ding fest gemacht. 

Denke mal das sie diese und nächste Woche dann voll da sind und sich wieder über den haufen rennen....

Habe mit Wasserkugel, 1.5 Meter Vorfach und als Köder Heringsfetzen angegriffen. Ist schon Klasse wenn sie in 50-60 Meter an den Köder gehen, das macht Richtig Fun. Aber habe sie auch in 10 Meter Entfernung gefangen. Und Fette Biester sind auch dabei.....:m Haben gestern Abend mal schnell 15 Stück mit 6 Leuten verputzt.|supergri


----------



## Meerfor1 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Die Hornis sind an der gesamten Küste auf Tour. Sie beissen auch relativ gut, wenn auch die meisten Fische dem Blinker nur folgten. Allerdings habe ich die Hornis nur mit sehr kleinen Blinkern 8g, 10g und notfalls 12g gefangen.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu den Fängen #6 . Geht in zwei Wochen noch was auf Hornis, oder ist dann der Spuk schon vorbei? Wollte mal über nächstes Wochenende mit der Fliege angreifen. Lohnt sich das dann noch ? Oder machen sich die Hornis dann schon rar ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas.....

im letzten Jahr habe ich bis Ende Juni halbwegs gut gefangen.....also mach Dir mal keine Gedanken


----------



## käptn iglo (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

bin gestern vom strelasund zurück und hornis sind viele dasind am freitag fuer zweistunden von 15 - 17 uhr mit boot draussen gewesen und haben 30 stück gefangen die leuts neben uns hatten pose und köder dran wir haben geblinkert was das zeug hielt obwohl uns in altefähr gesagt wurde das wohl nur naturköder gehen würde hahaha neben uns der opa war etwas angesaggt.
tach zwei waren wir dan den ganzen tag draussen extra an einer stelle wo sonst keiner stand und es hat geklingelt 40 fische haben wir mitgenommen haette aber locker das doppelte sein können wenn wir es drauf angelegt hätten.wir waren aber schon froh wenn die fische nach dem drill noch austeigen konnten und zupppppp wegwaren sie. sehr schöne sache gewesen.


----------



## Karstein (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Joo, auch Kumpel hatte Samstag beim Trolling vor Wiek/ Rügen Hornis an den Grizzlies, dazu noch zwei untermaßige MeFos.


----------



## Stingray (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas.....
> 
> im letzten Jahr habe ich bis Ende Juni halbwegs gut gefangen.....also mach Dir mal keine Gedanken


 
Ein Glück #6 :z . Dann kann ich nur hoffen das Ententeichwetter mit 0 Windstärken herschen. Damit die Fliege nicht bei 8 Metern sondern bei 11,5 Meter ins Wasser klatscht :q . Denn im April war ich mit Hardi an der Küste und habe kurz meine RS ausgepackt. War das erste mal mit der Fliege an der Ostsee. Aber 5 - 6 Winstärken #d . Habe zwar nach vorne schießen lassen |kopfkrat , aber nach hinten geworfen :q #q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar nach vorne schießen lassen |kopfkrat , aber nach hinten geworfen



Dreh Dich einfach um Thomas, dann passt es wieder... 

Aber tröste dich, ich habe bei meinem letzen Mal mit Wind auf der Wurfhand einen Knoten nach dem anderen ins Vorfach getüdelt. 
Du bist nicht allein...:q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

*Das hört sich ja doll an mit den hornis...Wir fahren am nächsten samstag nach Fehmarn...hoffentlich kein Nord-West wind....*
*Das wäre schlecht in Wallnau*
*Gruß an alle ich werde mal nen paar schöne Bilder einstellen wenn ich zurück bin.*


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Nordwest ist der beste Wind den wir hier auf der Insel haben können ! 
Und wenns zu doll ist....was solls, ist ´ne Insel ! 
Irgendwo ist der Wind so wie gewünscht!


----------



## Hov-Micha (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

@Mario

...und das war die Topantwort #6 #6 

Ich wüsste wo bei dem Wind :q 

ich war letzte woche aufe insel, 4 tage OSTHACK..das war zum :c  und das ist sch*** wind!!
eure hornis waren aber im vergleich noch´n bisken träge, wasser war wohl ein bisken zu kalt aber war nicht schlimm...wollte eh keine alulatten fangen :m
gibt ja noch ander fische mit der farbe  
jetzt heißt´s leider warten, frühstens im NOVEMBER hab ich wieder zeit :c :c 

TL
Micha


----------



## fishwing (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Moin jungs wollte mal fragen wo genau mann nähe Schleswig Hornhechte fangen kann???war noch nie los auf die Schwertfische des Armenmannes!!!
Geht Damp????wo genau??

schonmal Danke im Vorraus

mfg@fishwing


----------



## Rainer 32 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Top sind alle Molen (z.B. Schleimünde, Damp, Eckernförde usw.). Aber auch die Steilküsten (z.B. Schönhagen) sind sehr gut. Noch besser ist natürlich ein Boot, so 200-300m vor der Küste über Leogrund kann da jetzt richtig die Post abgehen. So, und jetzt alle an die Ruten und ordentlich den Bestand dezimieren, damit wir noch ein paar Wochen in Ruhe trollen können:q


----------



## sascha02 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

ich will wahrscheinlich über pfingsten nach fehmarn,wo sollte ich hin um die kleeeeenen marline zu erwischen?


----------



## sascha02 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Rainer 32 schrieb:
			
		

> Top sind alle Molen (z.B. Schleimünde, Damp, Eckernförde usw.). Aber auch die Steilküsten (z.B. Schönhagen) sind sehr gut. Noch besser ist natürlich ein Boot, so 200-300m vor der Küste über Leogrund kann da jetzt richtig die Post abgehen. So, und jetzt alle an die Ruten und ordentlich den Bestand dezimieren, damit wir noch ein paar Wochen in Ruhe trollen können:q


 

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt,bloß ich krieg schon paras#d  wenn ich allein denke was diese kleinen messer mit flossen mir und meiner ausrüßtung(incl. boot) auf etwas weiterer distance antuen könnten|uhoh:


----------



## Aquarius (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine bescheidene Frage:

"Wo macht das Angeln auf Hornis im Wismarer Raum Sinn?"

Wollte das schon immer mal versuchen, habe aber für nen Test nicht vor durch halb Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zu kurven.
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				sascha02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will wahrscheinlich über pfingsten nach fehmarn,wo sollte ich hin um die kleeeeenen marline zu erwischen?



Ich habe immer sehr gut in Westermarkelsdorf, im Sund und bei der BW-Station bei Staberhuk gefangen. Aus meiner Sicht wichtig ist möglichst glattes Wasser und Sonnenschein. So lassen sich anwesende Schnabelträger auch gut ausmachen. Ich habe bisher immer geblinkert, aber Feringsfetzen soll ja auch gut gehen.

|wavey: Viel Erfolg und Spaß,

FalkenFisch


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				sascha02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will wahrscheinlich über pfingsten nach fehmarn,wo sollte ich hin um die kleeeeenen marline zu erwischen?


 
Eigendlich geht die gesamte Küste!
Wallnau ist ein Klassiker!
Allerdings ist es da entsprechend eng am Strand.


----------



## Nordangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				fishwing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin jungs wollte mal fragen wo genau mann nähe Schleswig Hornhechte fangen kann???war noch nie los auf die Schwertfische des Armenmannes!!!
> Geht Damp????wo genau??
> 
> schonmal Danke im Vorraus
> ...



Fangen kannst du überall.
Geltinger Bucht, Kappeln, Flensburger Förde, Damp, Schönhagen, Eckernförder Bucht, Kieler Bucht, Waabs, Bognitz, Dorothental,
Schuby Strand, Habernis, Nordgaadholz, Langballig.
Soll ich noch mehr schreiben?
Ansonsten hier mal anfragen, ob dich einmal jemand mitnehmen kann.
Im Board sind immer welche, die dich unterstützen bzw. begleiten.

Sven


----------



## Kopyto (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Die reinste Folter ist das hier.... ICH WILL AUCH HORNIS
mir tränen schon die Augen wenn ich das hier lese XD
Fahre leider erst über Himmelfahrt 4 Tage nach Fehmarn
auf den Campingplatz in Katharinenhof =) Fährt da zufällig noch jemand hin, dann könnte man sich da treffen und lohnt es sich ein Boot mitzunehmen? Hab aber leider keinen Motor für, sondern nur Paddel =/ Werd auf jedenfall meine Fliegenrute mitnehmen in der Hoffnung meine begrenzten Wurfkünste erreichen die Hornis ^^
So bin weg, nen paar Fliegen binden *g*

Fishing 4Ever


----------



## sascha02 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				Kopyto schrieb:
			
		

> Die reinste Folter ist das hier.... ICH WILL AUCH HORNIS
> mir tränen schon die Augen wenn ich das hier lese XD
> Fahre leider erst über Himmelfahrt 4 Tage nach Fehmarn
> auf den Campingplatz in Katharinenhof =) Fährt da zufällig noch jemand hin, dann könnte man sich da treffen und lohnt es sich ein Boot mitzunehmen? Hab aber leider keinen Motor für, sondern nur Paddel =/ Werd auf jedenfall meine Fliegenrute mitnehmen in der Hoffnung meine begrenzten Wurfkünste erreichen die Hornis ^^
> ...


 
hi ich wollte ma wissen was dann der spaß da kosten würde ich wollte eigentlich nach eckernförde bloß vonm fehmarn wäre ich auch net abgeneigt
cu


----------



## fishwing (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Danke Sven das Reicht ---also auf Deutsch heißt das ....wo..wasser auf Srand trifft hinstellen und die Rute ins Wasser halten...und zack gehts rund--!!! habe erst ende Mai anfang Juni zeit geht das dann immer noch von Damp oder Schubyer Strand aus..??oder sind die dann schon weg!!??
mfg@fishwing


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*

Keine Angst. Die Hornis bleiben erstmal. 
Ich hab Anfang Oktober immer noch welche fangen können und der Juni gehört zur besten Zeit. Die Kabelkanäle sind dann auch mit dem poppen durch und noch gieriger.


----------



## Kopyto (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hat einer schon die ersten Hornies sichten können?*



			
				sascha02 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich wollte ma wissen was dann der spaß da kosten würde ich wollte eigentlich nach eckernförde bloß vonm fehmarn wäre ich auch net abgeneigt
> cu



hmm die Spritkosten belaufen sich bei mir auf ca. 80 Euro hin und zurück mit Diesel, wohne in der Mitte von Deutschland in Hann.Münden. Sind 430 Kilometerfahrt ^^ Aber es lohnt sich. Brauche immer so Ca. 4 1/2 Stunden +- Halbe Stunde. Die Übernachtung auf dem absolut geilen Campingplatz Katharinenhof hat letztesmal 10 Euro die Nacht gekostet. Also ganz akzeptabel und dann musst nur noch die Verpflegung berechnen. Solange man nicht mehr als 3 Bierkisten mitnimmt hält sich das auch in Grenzen 

kommst also ca. auf 150 Euro die 4 Tage, aber das Spritgeld teil ich mir eh immer mit meinen Kumpels also geht das auch ^^

Wenn du das Himmelfahrstwochenende oben sein solltest, kannst dich ja melden. 

Fishing 4Ever


----------

